# Pastoral Concerns Forum



## jawyman (Jul 26, 2013)

How may I join? With whom should I ask? Thank you.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 27, 2013)

If you are an elder or pastor, the forum gives permission to participate. Its purpose is for pastors and elders to discuss issues in a semi-private setting.

From the forum description:



> This is not a forum for open discussion and responses should normally be limited to Pastors and Elders to give counsel on an issue.



Special exceptions are possible, but not common. A PM to an admin with a good reason (if you are not an elder) is how you would ask.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 27, 2013)

Just to clarify Vic. Anyone with Members Only access can post a topic in the forum and reply to their own topic but the only other people who can respond to the post are Pastors and Elders. In other words, like the title says, if you want counsel from elders in the forum then all who can see the forum have access to ask them a question.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 27, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Just to clarify Vic



Right. Sorry for the misinformation. I confused it with "Elders only."


----------

